# Width of Rallye I on '67 GTO



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

Looking at purchasing some Rallye I rims and was curious what people thought about each product/vendor and particularly backspacing measurements. I'm down to 3 vendors and info is below.

Year One:
15 x 7, 4.5" backspacing - $119
15 x 8, 4.5" backspacing - $115 (i like this option with more rim filling out the wheel well, assuming it doesn't rub)

Coker Tire:
15 x 7, 4.25" backspacing - $121
15 x 8, 5" baclspacing - $124

Ames Perf.:
15 x 7, 4.25" backspacing - $149
15 x 8, 5" backspacing - $199

Not sure why Ames' wheels are so much more, but the specs are identical to Coker.

Is anyone running a set of Rallyes from any of these vendors? Thoughts on quality and fitment? What tire sizes did you use?

Thanks!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mine came with great wheels and good tires so can't advise there. (I have Cragar S/S's with Radial T/A's)

Ames has been around forever and I have had only good dealings with them and their tech advice and products.

Coker: don't know about their wheel offerings but some folks here and other forums have had great to bad luck with their tires. Try a search here to see how folks like them. I have a good friend in Hendrsonville, NC who had lots of trouble with their tires on his Kaiser and ended up with Diamondbacks which he loved.

Year One: Again no personal experience but a forum search should tell you some about them. My gearhead buddy in Hendersonville had trouble with them with faulty stuff and their return behavior on the faulty stuff. Finally he and I went down to Georgia where they finally made good. This may not be their usual customer service but it may be. 

Hopefully, others will chime in with some better advice on the Rallye 1's and tires; also experiences with these vendors.

Best of luck!!


----------

